# arm-elf-gcc295 broken?



## mathuin (May 31, 2009)

I have two systems, one running 7.2-PRERELEASE (yeah, fixing that) and one running 8.0-CURRENT as of last week.  Neither of them can build the arm-elf-gcc295 port.  Both of them fail when the port looks for i386-unknown-freebsd8.0-ar (well, the 7.2 one fails with 7.2 instead of 8.0) and when I fix that, the next fail appears to be when it recompiles itself with arm-elf-gcc -- it can't find itself.

Does anyone here use this port or know someone who does?  Ideally I'd love to use a more recent version of GCC like 3.x or 4.x but this is all that's in ports and I'm woefully inexperienced with building crosscompilers from scratch.

If this is one of those ports that nobody uses anymore, can someone point me at the modern way to do what I want to do?  Thanks!


----------



## mathuin (May 31, 2009)

The modern way appears to be with devel/cross-binutils and devel/cross-gcc -- I found this by wandering around, is it documented anywhere?


----------



## instain (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think there's a port for it, but does gnuarm fit your needs?  There are simple installation directions on the support page that worked well for me.


----------



## mathuin (Jun 2, 2009)

The ports devel/cross-binutils and devel/cross-gcc did exactly what I needed.  I was very pleased with how easy it was to build them but I just wish it had been better documented...


----------

